# Speckled croaker



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Been getting a lot of these little guys. Where the drum?


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

It's a shame, that size is no longer legal to keep.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice to see them coming back. Hampton -mmbt water? Haven't seen any in the ER yet .


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Just like schoolie Stripers, loads of fun on Trout tackle. Good on ya bro.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Glad to see lots of little ones this year. Next year should be fun (fingers crossed for a mild winter).


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Juvenile reds are about the prettiest fish out there. That orchid color on their tails is amazing.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

One more this afternoon would have been two but the other one was a spitter. All on either gulp or live shrimp. Been getting some huge shrimp in the cast net up in the small creeks around Suffolk where I've been working for the past month. All the pups have been around Hampton.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch!


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

plotalot said:


> It's a shame, that size is no longer legal to keep.


What? There is no meat on those. The bigger ones are around too they just take a tiny bit of skill to find and catch


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

9 more pups this morning along with 5 or so speckled trout for me, and the guys I was with had 3 short flounder and one 17 along with several pups and specks between them.
The largest of my pups I had two at 17


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

sand flea said:


> Juvenile reds are about the prettiest fish out there. That orchid color on their tails is amazing.


They get the color feeding on shrimp. You catch them in the surf you can tell how long they have been out of the sound. They lose it when they are out there in the ocean pretty quick.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice fishin guys hope I get out there soon.!


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

There have been keepers and over slots around, the weather has certainly pushed the smaller fish to the feeding grounds...big drum still up the bay...


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

bronzbck1 said:


> They get the color feeding on shrimp. You catch them in the surf you can tell how long they have been out of the sound. They lose it when they are out there in the ocean pretty quick.


Interesting


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

I noticed that the puppy drum seem to have a phase. One year of nothing but undersized fish and then another year of nothing but keepers. So hopefully next year will bring nothing but keepers for us.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Live Update, Big drum still up the bay...


----------



## BnCFishin (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice!


----------

